# Worst Character Deaths (Beware of spoilers)



## Codde (Feb 2, 2008)

Including both anime and manga, which characters do you think had the worst deaths? Not neccessarily in how well it was written, but how bad it was for the character.


*Spoiler*: _Hellsing_ 




Heinkel quickening Walter's death with a shot from afar.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Effectively taken revenge from what he did to Yumie earlier.





*Spoiler*: _Gundam 0079_ 




Kycilia Zabi's death, Char coming out of nowhere and and decapitating her with a bazooka when she's retreating from the battle. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=EwR_Vu6FSYY[/YOUTUBE]

There's also the way he caused Garma Zabi's death.





*Spoiler*: _One Piece_ 




Kuina dying by falling down the stairs.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya's. Brutal.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 2, 2008)

Worst for Character(s)

*Spoiler*: _FMA_ 



Nina




Worst for writing

*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



Manda(Oro's big snake), literally burst out laughing because of how it was just thrown in there 

Suigetsu: Ah he died 
LOL


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2008)

Dumbledore's 


I didn't like:


*Spoiler*: _HxH_ 



Kaito's. Poor chap died before he showed his amazing lv.9 hatsu.
Pokkuro was just about to get freaking awesome too


----------



## MRain65 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll go for the low-hanging fruit.

Death Note


*Spoiler*: __ 



L, obviously. I think Ohba was surprised that L turned out to be as likeable as he was--he was supposed to come off as creepy rather than adorable, I think--but man, that hit hard. I wish they had left his final monologue with "So I wasn't wrong" and not tacked on the "But I..." suggesting he'd rather be alive than right (twisting the knife, IMHO). The anime made it even worse, though, what with the clear implication that L knew his number was up.




FMA


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nina's demise was less brutal to me than her being spliced with her dog to make a chimera (death seemed like a blessed release, after that, frankly). Hughes' death, OTOH, was harsh, harsh, harsh. The funeral broke my heart, as well.




Monster


*Spoiler*: __ 



Martin's death tore me up, though to be fair, it was a noble way to go. What can I say? I have a soft spot for protective ex-cons. The death of Anna's foster parents should have been a lot more traumatizing than it was, but the body count was already in the double digits by that point, anyway. (OTOH, I was quite moved by the death of one of Johan's earlier victims, the thief who wanted to buy the clock.)




Chrono Crusade


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rosette, though I'd argue that in the manga, it was ever so slightly "better" than in the anime, which was probably the saddest scene I've ever seen (we're talking Grave of the Fireflies sad): Chrono and Rosette--the two protagonists--die simultaneously. (Rosette was, what, 19 when she died? Ouch.) Also, in the manga, her decision to shorten her lifespan wasn't in vain, whereas in the anime, yes, Joshua's still alive, but he's basically been reduced to the mental capacity of a child. Yikes.




AKIRA (yep, I'm old-school)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaori. I think getting shot in the back but not being killed instantly is preferable to being squished by a giant mutant fetus Tetsuo, so manga > anime death, but that's just my preference. I thought Takeshi's death was pretty sad in the manga, as well.




Bokurano 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Every character, basically; it's kind of implied in a series where all the main characters are a) 13 or so and b) doomed to die with no possibility of rescue. Whoever's writing this is a sadistic bastard, I'll say that much. All the deaths so far have been pretty terrible; what they lack in gore they more than make up for in emotional trauma and hideous irony. (And yet I keep reading. Go figure.)


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 3, 2008)

tread lightly
*Spoiler*: __ 



Worst deaths in terms of writing?

*Voldemort* - Killed by the Plot, LOL
*Deidara* - It was an appropriate way for him to go but done at the wrong time

Worst deaths in terms of how it actually happened?

*Szayel Aporro Grantz* - Stabbed in the heart and left to die slowly over 100 years
*Garviel Loken* - Beaten up by his former friend, left for dead and then stepped on by a Titan
*Ferrus Manus *- Decapitated and killed by his own brother and closest friend turned traitor, Fulgrim
*Mannfred von Carstein* - Head his skull split in two and by a blow so hard it clove his head apart and knocked him flying in to a lake
*Colm Corbec* and/or *"Try Again" Bragg* - Both VERY well liked charaters and both killed by the same villainous bastard Lilijah Cuu...I was gutted when Bragg died and in shock when Corbec bought the big one


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

bleach
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zomari from Bleach




bokurano
*Spoiler*: __ 



Takashi (sp?) from Bokurano




shin angyo onshi
*Spoiler*: __ 



Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 3, 2008)

jjba spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



Diavolo from JJBA Part 5

GER used its ability to reset Diavolo's death to zero, meaning he dies over and over again forever.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2008)

jjba spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



ABdul's 2nd death in Jojo part 3.  He got grabbed from behind and pulled into a death vortex


----------



## kash3d (Feb 3, 2008)

FMA 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hughes was the worst one, completely unneeded.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 3, 2008)

Narutaru


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aki Honda...the mimicking of the test tube scene...yeah. And then getting cut in half. D:


----------



## Vodrake (Feb 3, 2008)

gaunts ghosts spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 





Gaelek_13 said:


> *Colm Corbec* and/or *"Try Again" Bragg* - Both VERY well liked charaters and both killed by the same villainous bastard Lilijah Cuu...I was gutted when Bragg died and in shock when Corbec bought the big one




As a Gaunts Ghosts fan, these for me too. Also the sniper girl (I cant remember her name) who Cuu killed after she protected and stuck up for Larkin against him. She had so much more potential yet she gets knifed by her own comrade before she has a chance to enter her prime


----------



## -18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL... I agree...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 3, 2008)

Kuririn getting blown to atoms by Freeza was beyond evil.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 3, 2008)

People should remember to use to spoilers for anything that isn't Naruto -_-'


----------



## Ryu19 (Feb 4, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tomoe's death.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 4, 2008)

Teresa' death sucked. 

Fucking Priscilla


----------



## Aldric (Feb 5, 2008)

naruto spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya's was terrible.

Sinking down like a turd, killed by the biggest failure in the manga, reminiscing how much his life sucked.

Can't really get much worse.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

Berserk spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



Band of the hawk in berserk,poor Judo.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 5, 2008)

This thread is spoilerific.

Please remember to use spoiler tags when posting in threads like this.


----------



## Auraka (Feb 5, 2008)

FMA 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Huges', and Nina's death that was just terrible




Naruto 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Asuma's and Jiraiya's


----------



## AkeYuki (Feb 5, 2008)

*Naruto:
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya's. Didn't really care too much on Asuma's part, he didn't really have too much character development; now that I think about it, most of the Naruto characters who die aren't really developed at all.


----------



## Freija (Feb 5, 2008)

Aka no Ou from SDK (seen in my set) Just when he remembered what really mattered he took his own life as punishment upon himself for what he'd done(slayed many people, tried to crash the human race) and crashed an entire tower with himself in it


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 5, 2008)

*Death Note*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it was brave move, but I hate the fact that L died. I can't like Light or Rem now because L was my favorite character. Not only that, but the manga became worse after that he had died . . . 






*Naruto*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraiya's death was very sad and beautiful. He was an amazing character and I will really miss all the funny moments he brought into the series with his sparkling personality. So rest in peace, Jiraiya . . .


----------



## Austeria (Feb 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Death Note_ 



Light's death. His IQ suddenly went down the drain during his last moments in the warehouse. 

L's death was very sad and pretty bad in how it wasn't given the proper treatment (not enough mourning or emotional effects on characters) but not as bad as Light's.





*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 



Manda's death was lulz.




For deaths that are done well but really bad (as in really sad or cruel):


*Spoiler*: _Toppa Tengen Gurren Lagan_ 



Kamina's death is by far the worse. No contest. 

It was horrible for him (to have sudden death at such a young age, at the start of his journey and love life) and me, him being my favourite character in TTGL. Although I believe it was well done and probably the most unexpected major major death in the anime that I've watched.





*Spoiler*: _Rurouni Kenshin_ 



Tomoe's death.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 13, 2008)

I have someone to add now . . . 

*Hellsing*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was sad when Bernadotte died. At least I think that was his name. The french guy working for Hellsing. He wears an eye-patch and cowboy-hat. Anyway, just when I started to like him when they fought at Hellsing, he dies. His death was honorable, but I'm gonna miss him, because he was funny and badass. At least Victoria could avenge him later, though . . .


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter

*Spoiler*: __ 



kaido that guy was cool stupid chimera ants with their brain dissetion


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2008)

Spike from Cowboy bebop

It was badass but he didnt need to die


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2008)

^thats in doubt whehter thats what happened, thats why it ended the way it did

Tsukhime Lunar Legend : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



arcueid, shiki's classmate


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 7, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> Tsukhime Lunar Legend :
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Yumizuka ? 
Depends what line you go down, she had to die either way.

Arcueid survived in all endings afaik?(or at least the true ending)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Kyuzo's death from Samurai 7 made me wanna facepalm to death.


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2008)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> I have someone to add now . . .
> 
> *Hellsing*
> 
> ...





He was so awesome 



*Spoiler*: _bebop_ 



In regards to spike's death, YES HE MUST BE DEAD. If they try to continue Bebop it'll be  after such a climatic finish.


----------

